# Regarding Change in conditions of Critical Skills Visa



## Deepinder Singh (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi All, I have to change the name of employer on my CSV and I am filling the form on VFS website. Here I need to fill the information about the most recent visa issued. What must I fill in that section: Control number or ref number mentioned on my Visa?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Deepinder Singh said:


> Hi All, I have to change the name of employer on my CSV and I am filling the form on VFS website. Here I need to fill the information about the most recent visa issued. What must I fill in that section: Control number or ref number mentioned on my Visa?


You can fill in either. DHA can validate with both


----------

